# Value of a trek oclv carbon 120 USPS (United States Postal Service)?



## andrewd199 (Nov 26, 2013)

*HELP??!! Value of a trek oclv carbon 120 USPS (United States Postal Service)?*

Hi guys, i've had this bike for a while, but i think its time for her to move on, as it just sits there and over the year or 2 ive had it i've only done about 100 miles on it, although im not quite sure how much to ask for it? its all standard apart from a pro-lite rear wheel and a race-lite front wheel.

The bike has no scratches or anything what so ever and still rides like new, also fitted is a profile design airstryke 2000 aero bar, so could anyone give me an approximate price? 

many thanks, Andrew.


----------



## Red Brixton (Apr 4, 2012)

I sold my Trek 5200 USPS last year for $700 at the height of the Armstrong scandal. It was in very good condition, no crashes, a few minor scratches.


----------



## Edhunt (Sep 1, 2012)

I just paid $300 for a 5500 OCLV (not USPS colors). It needed some new shifters and wheels ($200 on CL) and it is riding great.

All told I have $550 in the bike (new grip tape and 10sp cassette off CL) and the guys at the LBS said I did well.

You can probably get $600-$800 from someone not motivated to do a little work on a project, but you may have to be patient.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Edhunt said:


> I just paid $300 for a 5500 OCLV (not USPS colors). It needed some new shifters and wheels ($200 on CL) and it is riding great.
> 
> All told I have $550 in the bike (new grip tape and 10sp cassette off CL) and the guys at the LBS said I did well.
> 
> You can probably get $600-$800 from someone not motivated to do a little work on a project, but you may have to be patient.


I still ride mine. It's a good bike and it was built for professional racing, at least it was used as such for years. That said, after all this time it's not in the same league as some of the newer bikes. A great bike to ride, use and not care about so much(as in chance of bad weather)


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

look at ebay. frames in good condition sell for $450-ish.
what size is it?


----------



## andrewd199 (Nov 26, 2013)

im not sure, i know its the biggest frame size available tho


----------

